# Plugging in audio jack from splitter to laptop decreases volume from main PC.



## HyeVltg3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Recently I built a PC and I've been using my laptop as a desktop replacement this whole time, so my 5.1 speaker setup was plugged into the headphone jack of my laptop.

With the new PC in the mix, I bought a 2 male to 1 female splitter so  I could use the speakers to listen to audio coming from both the PC and Laptop.

but I hit a weird bump, as soon as I plug in the Laptop after setting up the PC with the splitter attached to the speaker's audio input, my audio on both decreases by nearly half.

I was thinking this was a power issue, but the speakers are self powered, they're plugged into their own power outlet.

my next plan was to buy a USB soundcard for my laptop to see if this will remedy my problem, but I'd rather ask than waste gas and $20-$30.

Thank you.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 17, 2012)

You cannot physically tie two outputs to one input simultaneously on audio devices. The two devices will interfere with each other 100% of the time, even if only one is playing audio. You need a physical switch to do that (e.g. an A/B selector switch). Also, you aren't getting 5.1 surround sound over a single stereo audio cable.

I would suggest unplugging the adapter as your audio devices could be forcing electricity into each others outputs which may possibly cause damage to them. Purchasing a computer KVM switch (with audio support) would be one way to properly do what you are trying to do.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 17, 2012)

the best way to properly do this would be to take another audio cable and connect it from the line out/speaker/headphone jack of the laptop to the Line-In on your *desktop* computer's sound card. Then in the windows audio settings set it to listen to that "device", the line in.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 17, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> the best way to properly do this would be to take another audio cable and connect it from the line out/speaker/headphone jack of the laptop to the Line-In on your *desktop* computer's sound card. Then in the windows audio settings set it to listen to that "device", the line in.



This!

is by far the best solution to your problem!


----------



## HyeVltg3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> You cannot physically tie two outputs to one input simultaneously on audio devices. The two devices will interfere with each other 100% of the time, even if only one is playing audio. You need a physical switch to do that (e.g. an A/B selector switch). Also, you aren't getting 5.1 surround sound over a single stereo audio cable.
> 
> I would suggest unplugging the adapter as your audio devices could be forcing electricity into each others outputs which may possibly cause damage to them. Purchasing a computer KVM switch (with audio support) would be one way to properly do what you are trying to do.


Thank you for your input. most likely will try this if the other solution fails.



xBruce88x said:


> the best way to properly do this would be to take another audio cable and connect it from the line out/speaker/headphone jack of the laptop to the Line-In on your *desktop* computer's sound card. Then in the windows audio settings set it to listen to that "device", the line in.



Would this actually work?
it seems too simple to be real.

I would have to buy new a new male to male cable for this, I seem to have an odd amount of male to female audio cables.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Oct 17, 2012)

HyeVltg3 said:


> Thank you for your input. most likely will try this if the other solution fails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guarantied to work 100% providing your sound card supports audio in and you can listen to the recording device.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 17, 2012)

let me see if i can get it working real quick... I did something similar a while back. brb gotta find my cable in my car... In Atlanta they booted the rock station and moved it over to the HD only station in favor of a "top 40" pop station... yea we're still pissed about that... but anyway now I have to use IHeartRadio on my phone to hear it in my car 

anyhow... brb

working on uploading a video now... I got it working...


----------



## HyeVltg3 (Oct 17, 2012)

wow thanks a lot, hopefully its not too troublesome.
awaiting confirmation.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got it uploaded... waiting on Youtube to process it, will post the link when it's done!

Ok here's the video... sorry for the lower res image... I had to keep the file small-ish so it wouldn't take forever for the upload... though it did go by faster than I thought it would

20121017 0307 57 - YouTube

Hope this helps!


----------



## HyeVltg3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Definitely running to the store  in the morning (atm 3:30am)and returning my Y-splitter for a male to male cable.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 17, 2012)

o.0 sounds like your in the same time zone as me. I was gonna go to bed... but then realized I have to get up at 5ish anyway so decided to just stay up lol.


----------



## HyeVltg3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Got the male to male.
it works, but still experiencing the same volume decreasing and signal noise, as soon as the I turn on the Line-In audio connection.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 18, 2012)

that's very strange... could be a driver issue. what audio chipset do you have?

edit: I've just thought of something... I had a similar issue back in the day when I used to use Ventrilo. While the program was running I did notice that the volume from my radio I had plugged into the line in had been lowered. I think it had something to do with Ventrilo's inbound/outbound volume settings. It's bee a while since I've used the program so I can't say exactly how to fix it.

that is.. if you have that program or a similar program installed.


----------



## HyeVltg3 (Oct 18, 2012)

I do have Vent installed, but it isnt running.
Audio chipset, Realtek HD Audio. On-board.

I do have my eyes set on getting a Audio KVM, not sure what it is, but the ones I keep finding also include PS2 and VGA ports. I'm going to assume KVMs are like hardware versions of Remote Desktop, which confuses me, because I'd like to play audio from both devices, not switch between the two.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 19, 2012)

KVM i think stands for Keyboard Video and Mouse... since that's what they're built for. It wouldn't let you listen to audio from both computers since its a switch, its set up for either or.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

he is going to need an amp, normally Integrated sound the jacks arent amplified like on traditional sound cards


----------



## HyeVltg3 (Oct 19, 2012)

So would a normal PCIe sound card do the trick?
Just need to have normal volume from both sources coming out of the speakers and a reduce or cancellation of noise/buzzing.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 19, 2012)

Most should handle that fine... *should*

Odd that'd you'd need an amp for more inputs but I guess it depends on how your motherboard was designed. Mine also has a Realtek chipset, an ALC662 to be exact, and it handles audio inputs just fine. My motherboard may have better components on it though.

Speaking of which... what motherboard do you have?


----------



## HyeVltg3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Asus P8Z77-M  miniATX
its fairly new, only built my PC Sept 17th. 

Could it be because its not a full-size mobo? (ATX)
planning on upgrading my case and motherboard, made a huge mistake in the purchase, my case is way too small, and I cant do my planned SLI with a miniATX because the video card takes up too much space ( it covers two PCIe slots)
Got the motherboard because it was on sale and at the time I didnt know miniATXs were near impossible to dual card.


----------

